# Weird mould/webbing on my phrags



## Dublinerr (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Some of my newly-purchased phrags, but one in particular, seem to be plagued by some sort of mould or webbing that develops in the medium, and has an unpleasant odour. Initially, I did not pay much attention to this, and put it down to a new brand of sphagnum moss I was trying out, but after several months I am sure it is coming from the plant. I tried to spray the roots of the plant with various substances, including fungicide and a mix of rubbing alcohol and water, but to no effect. Do you know what this may be?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Ray (Aug 12, 2020)

Mold growing on decomposing organic matter, which can include roots. How recently was it taken out of the sphagnum and put into that (LECA-based?) medium?


----------



## Dublinerr (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi Ray, thank you for your response. The plant has been in that medium for a couple of weeks only, prior to that it was bare-rooted for a few weeks, in an attempt to control the issue. At this stage, I have repotted the plant at least three times, in different media (it was in bark before), and I am almost sure the medium is not the problem. Whatever this is, it seems to survive on the roots of the plant even without medium.


----------



## MaxC (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks like aged snow mold. Not sure any negative effects other than being unsightly. I have seen plants that were raised in Hawaii but sold here in New York having this issue.


----------

